# English Hazelwood blanks



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I recently got my MA in history and I would like to turn a pen for my supervisor as a thank you. He studies medieval magic and so I thought that it would be fitting to make him a pen from hazel wood. It was the traditional wood for wands and was considered to have magical properties. As far as I know its only magical property is being nowhere to be found. 'Hazel' just seems to be too common of a word for google. Does anyone know where I could find this elusive wood. I don't mind ordering from overseas if I have to. Any information would be great. Thanks.

Edit: Also if anyone has any experience turning hazel and has any tips, suggestions or warnings those would be appreciated as well.


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

I believe you are looking for the wood from the tree that produces hazelnuts (or filberts) - the hazel tree. If you google hazelnut, you'll see that they are grown in the UK, several European countries, and the states. Now, getting wood from a producing orchard may be possible, but otherwise, I've never seen the wood commercially available.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a suggestion, but since you would only require a small blank for a pen, try some hardwood retailers. You might find an online retailer that may provide you with a piece of hazelnut flooring that you could cut and glue-up for a pen blank.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

You might have a problem finding a small amount of hazel for this project. As far as I'm aware, hazel is more like a shrub, growing long, narrow branches, and its uses are defined by it's shape (and it's pliability). Hazel rods for holding thatched roofs in place, or hurdle fences (the ones that look like they are woven). Did you try any outlets for pen turning blanks?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Agree with Renners!

I am sure Hazel nut not commercially harvested because used as landscape bush. Yes some hazels grow to be about 20'. You have to find someone getting rid of their Hazel bushes, or vendor that has some on hand.

http://www.landscapinginfo4u.com/trees/hazel_tree.php

Might be easier to use different wood or acrylic pen blank. For wood color check this site for color or just surf pen blank vendors.

http://www.wood-database.com/wood-identification


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone. Hopefully I find something soon.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

My apologies, I mis-worded myself in my posting. One of the reasons why I shouldnt' be on here late at night. My suggestion was to contact a hardwood flooring company. Many times, these places have flooring samples that would be useful for small wood projects, like pen turning. They also have a pretty wide selection of exotic and domestic woods, such as hazelnut.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

David Craig: Don't worry, I understood your original post. You mentioned flooring later in the post. I looked at a few online retailers and none of them had any hazel listed but if you know of any that would be great.

I did some more poking around and found an earlier lumberjocks thread where someone was looking for hazel and he was pointed towards a hazelnut growing group based out of Oregon. I don't know if that worked out for him but I think I'll try that. The thread is here and the link for the hazel company is here if anyone else is interested.


----------



## IsaacH (Aug 29, 2012)

Maybe this guy can help.

Bardwood


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

IsaacH that looks promising. I'll send him a message, hopefully he doesn't turn me into a newt.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

Hazel is whitish and un-ineresting. But..

Im English and live next to a wood with hazel in it…..
What dimensions do you need ?
It will be fresh cut so you will need to dry it.

use the lumberjocks message feature to contact me.

shorty


----------

